# Finger spacer ... make your own???



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

here's what i do: buy some epoxy putty (the stuff you use for making custom grips) and put it on your finger spacer. Start with the original spacer and change the shape using epoxy putty. i think that's what brady did, since i can see a slight color variation on the left and right sides


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Yup. That's either a custom made or custom modified however some tabs to have bigger spacers.

One thing I always encourage my students to do is modify or build their own parts to make tabs fit their hands. 

For building up existing finger spacers, Epoxy putty works well. RTV 2 part Silicone works well too. Sogo I have not tried but am told it is pretty nice, if not pricey.

If you have access to a tap plastics or other plastic supplier, delrin works quite well. Get a chunk big enough to be a spacer, then start filing and sanding. Use wet sanding or a vacuum with real fine filter as delrin dust is something you *don't* want to breathe.
Nice thing about delrin is it machines real nice and drilling and tapping is quite simple.


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks @Icehaven that is a great idea!! and I can see it on brady's spacer alright !! .... the problem is my spacer has broken apart from the screw are so the screws don't fit the spacer anymore ..so I figured instead of buying a new tab ..this tab works ..so maybe I can make my own spacer ... ... @dchan ... thanks ... for making mine ..should I use a drill to make holes for the screws on the tab's platform??


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

I've used a plastic 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD x 3/4" long (white in color) spacer you can buy at your local hardware store. Also pick up a 1/4" OD rubber (expansions sleeve type) vibration isolator. There are a rubber sleeve with a captive nut at one end. They usualy come with an applicably length machine type bolt. Drill a hole in the plate part of the tab & leather pieces so the bolt goes through where you want it. Slide the sleeve into the ID of the plastic spacer. Slip this over the bolt & tighten until secure. It may be used as is or can be used as a base for adding puddy too.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

Bass88 said:


> .... the problem is my spacer has broken apart from the screw are so the screws don't fit the spacer anymore ..


From your description I am not clear on the nature of the problem with your current spacer. Try to post a picture if you can. If you mean that the spacer screw-holes on the spacer are stripped there are some easy remedies for that, like slipping a sliver of cardboard into the screw hole and then reinserting the screw.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

You don't mention what kind of tab you currently have.

Most of the plate type tabs have holes for the spacer. If your's does not, then yes a drill will work fine.

All the ones I have modified were either custom tabs or Cav II so they all have the holes already in the plate.

I'm lucky. I have access to a full machine shop and also have a drill press, and lots of woodworking tools in my garage so if I want something odd, I can just build it. Not everyone has that choice. The local hardware store should have drill/tap kits if you don't have them already.

DC


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

spacer is easy to fix...2ton epoxy. Another thing you can use is that 2part steel epoxy. Comes in a tube...looks and molds like clay.

as described by agillator- stripped screws...super glue and tooth picks will work to fill the hole. But if it's split...epoxy is fine.


Check the hardware store for stuff that can be cut...may take a little outside the box thinking.

If you have a knife makers supply in your city, you can use knife handle material...all kinds of rubber, plastic, wood, micarta, bone.
texas knife makers supply has all kinds of material.
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

@agillator & dchan I'll post a picture but I mean the holes on the back of the spacer itself(designated for the screw pins on the tab's plate) are wide now ..so the screw pins are loose (bottom line the spacer keeps coming of the tab now as it's wider for the screw pins now ..the spacer is like semi broken in half) .. I use a cartel cordovan tab


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

here is the spacer it's wider for bolts now


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

now the screws come off the spacer easily ... can that be fixed ??..and how I can shape it like the one brady is using ..it seems to have different shape


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

and here is the tab .. now what should I do ??


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

You might want to try to fix the spacer you have first. Using some (not too fast setting) epoxy I would:

Put a piece of tape across the heads of the existing screws (the original ones if you still have them).
Lightly but thoroughly wax the threads on the existing screws. 
Spread the spacer at the split and insert enough epoxy to fill any gaps and fill the screw holes. 
Insert the waxed screws into their respective holes and wipe/scrape off any epoxy that gushes out.
Lightly clamp the spacer to hold the halves together while the epoxy sets.
Let the epoxy set.
Remove the tape from the screw heads and remove the screws leaving threaded holes.
File or sand the tab-side of the spacer flat.
Clean up and reattach the spacer to the tab with the screws (and don't over tighten).

Then if you want to modify your tab try pieces of cloth adhesive tape on the top and/or bottom layering them to find what works best for you. Only then would I try something more permanent like epoxy putty or Sugru, or just leave on the layers of tape.

Consider getting a Cavalier Elite tab if you can. You can get replacement parts for that tab as you need them. It is a worthwhile investment.

Be clear as to your objectives in modifying your tab. Forget about trying to imitate Brady's tab. Your hand is different.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Actually if you clean those screws off real good with an oil free solvent, (acetone or alcohol (not denatured)) you can probably just shape some of that epoxy putty around those screws and make it work pretty darn well. They have pretty deep threads. Maybe you can back them out a very small amount (1/8 turn), then squish the putty around them real good.. Just as the putty starts to get hard, then go ahead and turn the screws back in gently. Don't put a lot of tension on them. Just enough to pull the spacer tight. Or if you can get a nice tight fit to the plate, just squish the epoxy to the screws real tight. The epoxy will bond to the screws and should stay pretty good.

A file or rasp will shape that epoxy real easy. If you do it early before it really sets up hard, it works better. If you try too early, it will crumble. Maybe make a test chunk to practice with. If you wait too long the epoxy will really harden. Then you will need sharp files or rasps to shape it. Then sand paper of increasing number until it's nice and smooth.

Keep checking your work. You can always take off more but adding it back on is sometimes a little bit harder.

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Judging by that picture I would probably not try to repair that spacer.. It looks like an ABS Plastic. Probably has some petroleum product in it.. AS much as you try to bond to it, Unless you can get the surface and surface pores clean with a strong solvent, not much sticks to it. If you are wondering how I know, I've tried.


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys I think I will do both trying to fix this and add cloth to it...and making one from square one.... I think I will be testing my craftsmanship Hope I won't make a big mess :-D Regards


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

Great thread! I have a Saker tab, and found I was getting a blister on my middle-finger knuckle.
Some foam bicycle handle-bar tape, applied with 3M Super-90 spray adhesive has made things much more comfortable.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Alott of people will use the KSL Tab and and the finger spaver kit making it thicler and softer,

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-ksl-finger-spacer-kit.html


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

@qma ..thanks ..it would be great to share a picture of what you have done on your tab It would be greatly appreciated ............... 

@Bob Furman .. yeah that's seems to be the most reliable&pricy way to go ... but I'm looking either to make an entirely new spacer from square one or to fix and adjust mine in the picture above ..and thanks for your reply


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Also try to talk with K1-archery and see what they can do. I have one of their triple tabs and the finger spacer is very decent.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cavalier Elite finger tab,
modified with a little Sugru.

Super comfy, cuz the Sugru never truly hardens,
but retains a little squishiness.















































I used blue masking tape to build a slight palm swell.


----------



## Bass88 (Oct 2, 2012)

@nots&bolts very nice!!!! I have to say that Sugru looks like magic & it seems easy to use too....Does it work like polymer clay ( you shape it with your hand & stuff) ?? where do you get these from ? Is it available at hardware stores ?


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

sugru is basically an RTV (room temp Vulcanizing) Rubber product. After it is removed from it's packet, you have a specific time to work it and attach it.

I've never used it but it looks pretty cool.

www.sugru.com

Don't know if it's available where you are but they do claim its available in many countries.

DC


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

I must have spent 30 minutes on the Sugru site - that stuff looks awesome. Little expensive, but I placed an order. Can't wait to try it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I use a combination of leather grip tape (like you'd put on a tennis racket) and Sugru. I cut pieces of the leather to 'build' and test the contour of the grip. When I get it where it it feels good and shoots good groups that feel effortless in my hand, then I use the Sugru to secure and outline/frame the leather. 

It is magic - it's the easiest thing in the world to shape and tweak. Durable, and conversely easy to remove if you want to change/redo it.

Here's a couple of pics (I ran out of black, so used white, which isn't so great visually - but the form is warm!)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

AAE makes and adjustable spacer kit, that has a piece of square thick plastic and a big rubber band (like they use on lobster claws). Only problem was there were NO instructions with it, but I figured out what to do - at least for me. I cut the plastic into rectangular strips and stacked them on one another until I got the thickness I wanted, then I put the big rubber band over them and the metal spacer, giving me the thickness I wanted, in the direction I wanted. I will say my scores have improved since modifying my finger spacer like this.


----------

